# Fragen zu SSL Zertifikate



## ThiKool (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Communty,

ich möchte mich ranwagen und Facebook Apps entwickeln. Dafür verlangt Facebook ja mittlerweile, dass man ein SSL Zertifikat besitzt.

Mein Anbieter, bei dem ich auch den Server habe bietet eins für 49,-€ / Jahr an, allerdings nur auf eine Domain?!

Kann ich das Zertifikat nicht auf den gesamten Server legen lassen?

macht es Sinn das Zertifikat auf https://ssl.meinedomain.de zu legen? oder komplett auf die ganze domain und unterordner wie z.B. https://meinedomain.de/facebook/app1 ?

Ich verstehe leider den Sinn des Zertifikats bzw. den Ablauf noch nicht so ganz, dass ist komplettes Neuland für mich.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Danke


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Zertifikate laufen wie du bereits geschrieben hast, nur auf Domainnamen. Somit gelten diese auch für Unterordner und einzelne Dateien da drin. Es gibt auch Zertifikate, die auf mehreren Domains gültig sind, dies läuft dann über alternative Namen im Zertifikat. Somit kannst du dir zum Beispiel ein Zertifikat kaufen, dass auf foo.com, bar.com und foobar.net läuft und hast dann für alle 3 Domains das selbe Zertifikat.

Würde dir aber statt der 50€ / Jahr eher zu StartSSL raten. Sind kostenlos und meiner Meinung nach genau so gut wie die ganzen anderen Anbieter. Hierzu müsstest du aber entweder selbst Zugang zur Webserverkonfiguration haben, oder deinen Anbieter fragen, ob er es für dich installieren könnte.

Der Sinn hinter einem Zertifkat ist zum einen die Verschlüsselung, das heißt ein Dritter kann die Daten zwischen dem Server und dem Client nicht mitschneiden und auswerten. Der wichtigere Grund für SSL / Zertifkate ist allerdings, dass du dir hier sicher sein kannst, dass dein Gegenüber (der Server) wirklich der ist, für den er sich ausgibt.

Weiterführende Informationen zu der Technik findest du zum Beispiel bei Wikipedia oder durch eine Google Suche nach "x509".

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ThiKool (16. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Habe nur einen managed Server, von daher möchte mein Anbieter das nicht installieren...

Ist es denn sinnvoller das Zertifikat auf die Subdomain z.B. ssl.meinedomain.de oder auf die domain direkt zu legen (meinedomain.de)? Das Zertifikat wird ja eh nur "aktiviert" wenn ich https:// davor setze oder?

Danke nochmal, tolles Forum!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

das Zertifikat wird je nachdem wie du es eingestellt hast verwendet. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Dienste, die mit SSL funktionieren. IMAP, POP3, HTTP, SMTP und noch weitere. Du kannst für viele Dienste also das selbe Zertifikat nehmen.

Soweit ich weiß gilt ein Zertifkat für "foo.bar.net" auch für "bar.net", zumindest ist das bei StartSSL (siehe vorherigen Post) so.

Ausserdem würde ich noch bedenken, dass ein Benutzer die Seite sowohl über "https://foo.bar", als auch über "https://www.foo.bar" aufrufen kann. Dies sollte man bei dem Eintragen der Subdomains in das Zertifikat beachten, sonst bekommt der Benutzer eine nicht gerade schöne Warnung angezeigt 

Dass der Anbieter Fremdzertifikate nicht installieren will, ist verständlich. Hierbei verdient er ja nichts 

Abschließend direkt auf deine Fragen:


> Ist es denn sinnvoller das Zertifikat auf die Subdomain z.B. ssl.meinedomain.de oder auf die domain direkt zu legen (meinedomain.de)?


Je nachdem, wie deine Kunden / Clients auf die Seite zugreifen wollen / werden. Dies kannst du ja eh festlegen über die Links auf der Seite. Eine extra Subdomain rein für SSL ist möglich, meiner Meinung nach aber eher überflüssig.



> Das Zertifikat wird ja eh nur "aktiviert" wenn ich https:// davor setze oder?


Aktiviert ist eventuell der falsche Ausdruck, aber vom Sinn her schon richtig.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## ThiKool (16. Januar 2012)

Super, hast mir nochmal toll geholfen!

Also zusammengefasst kann man sagen, es ist am sinnvollsten die komplette Domain zu nehmen, wenn ich bei diesem Anbieter für jede Subdomain ein extra Zertifikat bräuchte oder?


Nochmal was am Rande: Ich muss das Zertifikat nicht da bestellen wo ich meinen Server habe oder sehe ich das falsch?

Danke


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,



> Also zusammengefasst kann man sagen, es ist am sinnvollsten die komplette Domain zu nehmen, wenn ich bei diesem Anbieter für jede Subdomain ein extra Zertifikat bräuchte oder?


Kostengünstiger auf alle Fälle 



> Nochmal was am Rande: Ich muss das Zertifikat nicht da bestellen wo ich meinen Server habe oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das kommt auf deinen Anbieter an. Wenn dieser selbst Zertifikate zum Verkauf anbietet, dann wird der sich kaum die Mühe machen und Zertifikate von anderen auf deinem Server zu installieren. Du kannst aber mal bei ihm nachfragen, welche CA er verwendet und welche Alternativen er dir anbieten kann und wie diese preislich aussehen.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## Dominik Schwarz (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrter Fragensteller,

sie können SSL-Zerfikate für Ihre Domain bestellen: 
http://www.psw.net/ssl-zertifikate.cfm oder http://www.comodo.com/

Sie brauchen pro Domain z.b. 123214124.de ein Zerfikat, wenn Sie neue Subdomains anlegen dann brauchen wieder ein neues Zerfikat z.b. für 123.123214124.de. Am besten Sie legen Ihr Zerfikat auf Ihre "Haupt Domain" 1323.de, sie können ja ihr Kundencenter auf 1323.de/kundencenter anlegen.

Wenn Sie wollen kann ich Ihnen per Remote Zugrief die CSR erstellen die sich brauchen und nach Erwerb das Zerfikats auch installieren.

Für eine SSL-Verbindung brauchen Sie die Abhängigkeit Open-SSL.

Bei weiteren Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter.

mfg

Dominik Schwarz


----------

